# Hotels Close to the beach or Beach Hotels in Dubai



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey all, 

I am currently in Abu Dhabi and been here not long and my fiancee will be visiting me and i thought we could spend 1 week in Dubai. Now i dont know anything about Dubai as of now - never been there.

I wanted to ask are there any hotels by the beach for $150-200. 
I see hotels start from $50 and go up to thousands of dollars but since i am not familiar with the area I was not sure which hotel to go for.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Somebody has to know this :confused2:


----------



## dxbeagle (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi, 

There should be plenty of options in that price range. 

Suggest you try either somewhere in Dubai Marina (Sheraton Jumeirah, Hilton Jumeirah, Habtoor Grand, Mina Seyahi) or Jumeirah Beach Hotel in Umm Sequim. All are on the beach and within easy reach of most of the attractions in new Dubai. Don't think there's much between these so look out for the best specials. 

Would also be worth checking out what Jebel Ali Hotel is offering as it has or is about to reopen after refurb. Its a bit further out so no quite so convenient to attractions but an easy drive/taxi ride.

Good luck finding somewhere.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

EXPAT09 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am currently in Abu Dhabi and been here not long and my fiancee will be visiting me and i thought we could spend 1 week in Dubai. Now i dont know anything about Dubai as of now - never been there.
> 
> ...


Hotels on the beach are expensive and we are now in peak tourist season. As far as I am aware you are unlikely to get anything on the beach for less than USD 300 a night. Try the Royal Meridian (in The Marina) as that is usually better value than most.

-


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Hotels on the beach are expensive and we are now in peak tourist season. As far as I am aware you are unlikely to get anything on the beach for less than USD 300 a night. Try the Royal Meridian (in The Marina) as that is usually better value than most.
> 
> -


yeah i can see that tickets from Houston jumped from 1000-1300 up to 2000, that Hurts ))

Well hope i will be able to manage.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

EXPAT09 said:


> yeah i can see that tickets from Houston jumped from 1000-1300 up to 2000, that Hurts ))
> 
> Well hope i will be able to manage.


Unless you plan to spend all week on the week, I'd suggest staying more inland and saving some money, especially if you are planning on exploring Dubai and won't be at the hotel for much of the time. You could end your week with a couple of days in a beach hotel as a treat.

Another poster mentioned the Jumeirah Beach Hotel, but as part of the Jumeirah Group that is very expensive. Considering the length of the coastline, there are not actually that many hotels that are right on the beach, which is one of the reasons prices are so high.

-


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Unless you plan to spend all week on the week, I'd suggest staying more inland and saving some money, especially if you are planning on exploring Dubai and won't be at the hotel for much of the time. You could end your week with a couple of days in a beach hotel as a treat.
> 
> Another poster mentioned the Jumeirah Beach Hotel, but as part of the Jumeirah Group that is very expensive. Considering the length of the coastline, there are not actually that many hotels that are right on the beach, which is one of the reasons prices are so high.
> 
> -


What about Holiday inn Express Jumeirah, is it any good. i think there's too Jumeirah and Internet City.

Are they decent - and out of two which one should i go for?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

EXPAT09 said:


> What about Holiday inn Express Jumeirah, is it any good. i think there's too Jumeirah and Internet City.
> 
> Are they decent - and out of two which one should i go for?


Be warned, the Holiday Inn Jumeirah is actually in Satwa on the main road facing the dockyard! Not an attractive location. 

I think the one they call 'Internet City' is the one by Knowledge Village, near Media City and I reckon that's a far better location for the places you'd probably want to go.

-


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Be warned, the Holiday Inn Jumeirah is actually in Satwa on the main road facing the dockyard! Not an attractive location.
> 
> I think the one they call 'Internet City' is the one by Knowledge Village, near Media City and I reckon that's a far better location for the places you'd probably want to go.
> 
> -


it says Holiday Inn Jumeirah is on CORNER OF JUMEIRAH ROAD AND 60 ROAD is that the one with a nasty view?

and yes it says Holiday Inn Internet City was on TECOM ZONE, KNOWLEDGE CITY.

Main goal is to find smthing close to the beach with an decent view for like 90-150 per day. I know im asking for too much but i think smthing is available out there.

Again i have not been to Dubai, maybe the Beach should not the point of interest while searching for Hotel? But at the same time my fiancee likes goin to the beach


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Also is Jumeirah Rotana any good? View and Beach access i mean.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

EXPAT09 said:


> it says Holiday Inn Jumeirah is on CORNER OF JUMEIRAH ROAD AND 60 ROAD is that the one with a nasty view?
> 
> and yes it says Holiday Inn Internet City was on TECOM ZONE, KNOWLEDGE CITY.
> 
> ...


That'll be the one. 

There are a few public beaches, one in The Marina, another in Umm Sequim known as 'kite beach' and also Jumeirah Beach Park (unsurprisingly in Jumeirah in the Beach Road) which has a few facilities and a low entry fee.

Do the Holiday Inns have pools? If not, check out Ibis or Novotels as they usually do.

If coming for a holiday in Dubai, you really don't want to spend all your time at the beach, especially as the sea is now getting cold. There is loads to do here. 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Holiday inn Jumeriah has a great view of dubai dry docks.....


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Holiday inn Jumeriah has a great view of dubai dry docks.....


Thanks


----------

